# easiest way to transer multiple episodes to dvd



## jmerrey (Feb 19, 2007)

My father has the vip622 and has about 100 episodes of I Love Lucy recorded onto his unit. He also has a dvd recorder and wants to transfer the episodes to disc for his wife. He can fit 16 episodes on each disc. However, it is an quite tedious to transfer each episode manually. Does anyone have any ideas about a simpler way to do this?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry, live playback dubbing is the only way to transfer to a DVD.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

jmerrey said:


> My father has the vip622 and has about 100 episodes of I Love Lucy recorded onto his unit. He also has a dvd recorder and wants to transfer the episodes to disc for his wife. He can fit 16 episodes on each disc. However, it is an quite tedious to transfer each episode manually. Does anyone have any ideas about a simpler way to do this?
> Thank you in advance.


Yes, there is a very simple way. Buy the DVD's. Otherwise, you have ALOT of work ahead of you. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bruin95 said:


> Yes, there is a very simple way. Buy the DVD's. Otherwise, you have ALOT of work ahead of you. Not worth it in my opinion.


The storebought DVDs also would probably be of higher quality as well.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

HDMe said:


> The storebought DVDs also would probably be of higher quality as well.


I've seen them. The PQ is fantastic. And no pesky commercials to deal with, either. Lots of bonus features, too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You can buy nine seasons for $200 from Amazon.com.


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

i have transferred shows and they worked out fine. i use eye tv with my powerbook. you can edit the shows & take out all the commercials... yes it takes time & is probably not as good as the commercial dvd.. however.. you can do it.. & it will still come out well.. there are various devices that will allow you to transfer.. mine is not in hd.. but now the newer eye tv hybrid will allow transfer to hd recordings! and it will save you $200! good luck!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Wish I had a buck for every time this question gets asked.  
Is the search function broke?


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

jmerrey said:


> My father has the vip622 and has about 100 episodes of I Love Lucy recorded onto his unit. He also has a dvd recorder and wants to transfer the episodes to disc for his wife. He can fit 16 episodes on each disc. However, it is an quite tedious to transfer each episode manually. Does anyone have any ideas about a simpler way to do this?
> Thank you in advance.


Get a pocketdish (Archos series E). This is a great product with brilliant screen, good sound and plenty of storage. Your father can download the episodes in no time flat to the PD and his wife can view them whenever and wherever she wants like in the car during a trip, on a plane - wherever. If she wants to see the shows at home the PD hooks up to the tv easily with audio/video cables.

The PD will cost a little more than the dvd series and you will have a neat device that I consider a must for anyone that has a 622. Like I said, download times are much, much better than trying to use real time transfer to DVDs. For example, a two hour color movie downloads from the 622 to the PD in about 8-10 minutes so I would think a black and white show would download even faster and take less memory as well (I know a three hour long opera from the Sirius music channel only takes about 7 minutes to download as it is audio only).

After saying all this I must tell you there have been some people who have had issues lately with the 622 freezing up during downloading to the pocketdish. It happened to me once or twice but I tried it again yesterday and it worked like a charm so who knows? There is a thread about this in either this 622 forum or the general dish comments forum, I can't remember which. But if that bug has been worked out and taken care of you will be very pleased with the PD as the best overall portable media machine you can own.


----------

